

This company says electrical grounding will improve your sleep and health - arnoooooo
http://www.agroundedlife.com/index.htm

======
noonespecial
I know this is just spam but _what a marvelously bad idea_!

Its just as useless as magnets and crystals but with the added benefit of
helping that faulty wire in your alarm clock to kill you! Don't get me started
on the people who will combine this with their electric blanket on that cold
winter morning.

Up next, sticking nails in your nose while you jog helps to prevent iron
deficiencies...

~~~
arnoooooo
Actually this is not spam, I have nothing to do with the company and genuinely
wanted the opinion of people on HN about it. I'll agree that it really sounds
like snake oil, but I thought the idea was interesting nonetheless.

Regarding safety concerns, the products are not directly connected to the
ground.

EDIT: spelling

~~~
noonespecial
_Regarding safety concerns, the products are not directly connected to the
ground._

Ahh. Then I find the claims that this product makes completely ungrounded.

~~~
arnoooooo
They have links (as always) to a few supposedly scientific studies on the
matter, one of them suggesting an effect against oxidation. I don't really
understand how grounding would help against that, I would even think that it
would make things worse if anything.

It does make some sense though that we might have adapted through evolution to
being grounded, with our ancestors walking barefoot and everything...

EDIT : one of the studies : <http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15650465>

